# Car insurance for 18 year olds



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Dear all,

Is anyone able able to help me find out a rough cost for my 18 year old son to get car insurance on a 1.3 litre car. If anyone has their son or daughter currently insured it would give us a rough idea of how much it may be.

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## alexandrac (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Mark If you ring a few insurance companies they will give you quotes over the phone and most speak english.


----------

